# Interesting history site of pre WWII garden tractors of the United States



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this while surfing. I have gotten the permission of the owner to post a link here. He has documented some of the histories of some of the little forgotten tractor companies of the 1920's and 1930's. There is a lot of neat stuff on his site. Here is a link:

http://web.umr.edu/~markb/farming.html


----------

